# Fiddler Crabs



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to the site and was wondering if anyone has any tips on a good way to catch fiddler crabs that are in the sawgrass along Escambia River. I was thinking of a plastic jug with some bait in it maybe rigged up where they can climb in but cant climb out. 

Are they good for bait for anything other than sheepshead?

How are they best hooked?


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Reds like fiddlers. I usually just pick them up and put them in a jar.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Do a search on them. There was an old post that showed how to trap them. It was very good.

Charles (Pensacola)


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks,

I did do a search and read the story about the guys catching them with boards funneling towards a hole they dug on the beach. Waterline was too high to catch them near Jims tonight but I am going to try a dip net on a pole first and then maybe a 5 gallon bucket where they can go in but have a hard time getting out.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Going to post my inshore fishing report now....


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE class=bbstable cellSpacing=1 width="95%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=messageheader>









</TD><TD class=messageheader noWrap width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>







<SPAN class=smalltext>*Posted* 3/9/2006 3:04 PM (#139842 - in reply to #139784) 
<A name=M139842></A>*Subject:* RE:Fiddler</TD><TD class=smalltext noWrap align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top height=150><SPAN class=smalltext>

</TD><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top>

We've done well with a homemade FiddlerTrap. Take a regular spade, empty 1 quart Gatorade bottle (wide bottom big mouth) and a piece of squid/fish/flaky fish bait







) . 

Dig a hole in the middle of the fiddlerarea bury the bottle up to the mouth and drop a bit of the bait into it. Let it sit overnight and be careful to make sure the mouth is above the high tide line. Next morning just grab the jug and dump into the bait bucket - fiddler crabs. 









Stressless

This is the old post explaining the fiddler trap originally posted by Stressless.

Good luck!
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. Will try that one soon.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Actually, I wouldn'tleave it overnight, the tide will eventually get it and all you'll get is sand and water. Justplace the bottle down (with some shrimp)with the opening flushed with the sand (just for few hrs when the tide is out)..go drink a beer or two and by the time your done you'll have plenty for the day. Or if you want them right then you can dig them with your hands , they are all over when you look on the right spot on soft sandy areas...Good luck.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip..Think I might try to get in on some of that Santa Rosa Sound action this weekend.. if only I knew where to go.


----------

